# Boston Accoustics GT-22, schematic or service manual?



## HooRide (Sep 13, 2007)

I was given a GT-22 because it did not work. Plugged in it draws quite a few amperes and heats up with no output. I'm much better at repairs with proper service manuals.

Anyone?


----------



## HooRide (Sep 13, 2007)

So I was able to the amp without the schematic, though it would still be nice to have, and I found l(among other things) a pair of MOSFETs that had gone bad (gate and drain were essentially 0 ohms).

The parts, IRF540A and IRF9540, are marked as obsolete but I found IRF540NPBF & IRF9540NPBF as possible replacements.

My question is, because their specs are not identical to the originals, should I replace all parts on both stereo channels to match, replace all parts on one channel to match or just replace what is blown?


----------

